# angeln in makkum/ijsselmeer



## oehrchenjule (26. September 2010)

hallo wassersteher 

ich angle seid frühjahr diesen jahres, und das eigentlich sehr erfolgreich... bevorzugt forelle, brasse, rotfeder... 
ende oktober fahre ich mit vater und freund (beide nicht wirklich hilfsbereite profis) nach makkum.. wir haben dort ein haus gemietet, welches einen steg in die gewässer von makkum hat, und dort kann man auf barsch und weissfisch angeln... 

nun meine frage: welche route nehme ich? warscheinlich eine spinnroute, oder? welche köder? montage der route, länge des vorfachs? gibts tips u tricks? 

wie gesagt, ich kenn nur forelle und maas-brassen, bzw rotfedern... und meine beiden profis sind der meinung "du willst angeln? dann mach dich schlau!"

ich hoffe, ich bekomme hier hilfe von hilfsbereiten profis...

lieben gruss
andrea


----------



## Ultra81 (28. September 2010)

*AW: angeln in makkum/ijsselmeer*

Gude oehrchenjule
Also so wie sich des anhört fährst du ja wahrscheinlich ins Beach Resort Makkum.
Meine Erfahrungen im Park sind folgende:
-Angeln auf Hecht und Barsch sind sehr schwer, sind aber im Gewässer vorhanden
-Weißfische Brassen usw gehn ganz gut beim   Federn mit Maden
-am besten du holst dir ein Boot und schleppst durch den Park
-und jetzt ganz wichtig wenn de gute Barsche fangen willst Mepps Spinner in allen Größen mitnehmen.
Außerhalb des Parks musste Gummifisch nehmen im Hafen von Makkum.
Jetz langts kann dir net die Hotspots verraten.
Must dir aber ne Karte im Angelladen kaufen der is in Makkum kost 15€
Viel Spass


----------



## oehrchenjule (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: angeln in makkum/ijsselmeer*

hallo, 
ich danke dir für deinen tip... und gerade auf die barsche bin ich scharf, brassen und rotfedern gibts ja in venlo an der maas genug.. ich will mal was grosses!

also, ihr anglerveteranen, 
tips her


----------



## hechtangler10 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: angeln in makkum/ijsselmeer*

hi
wir haben ein Haus da und ich fahre regelmäßig dort hin. Barsche kannste gut mit nem mittelgroßen wobbler an der hafen einfahrt fangen(da wo der leuchtturm ist),oder zwischen makkum und holle poarte ist eine nebenfluss vom ijsselmeer da sind so zwei betonklötze im wasser wo warmes wasser rauskommt da ist auch gut.


----------



## oehrchenjule (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: angeln in makkum/ijsselmeer*

hallo leutz, 

so. bald gehts los... freitag morgen zieh ich ins abenteuer 

ich wollt noch mal speziell nachhören, mit welcher montage und welchem köder man 
a) barsche 
b) zander
c) hechte 
fängt...

barsche mit wobbler, aber was ist mit zander und hecht? am besten gewässereigene köder, oder?

lg
andrea


----------



## oehrchenjule (28. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in makkum/ijsselmeer*

hallo liebe leute, 

es geht wieder nach makkum....
wer verrät mir fängige stellen???

ich bin für jeden tip dankbar 
lg
andrea


----------



## NickAdams (28. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in makkum/ijsselmeer*

Ich war vor zwei Jahren dort und habe in der Nebensaison dort auch sehr gut auf Hecht geangelt. Im Resort selbst hat man keinen Schein gebraucht, da privat, wie uns an der Rezeption mitgeteilt wurde. Rotfedern gab es sehr große, auf Hecht haben wir nachts vom Steg mit Köfi geangelt und tagsüber mit Spinner überall. 

So long,

Nick


----------



## Udo561 (28. März 2011)

*AW: angeln in makkum/ijsselmeer*

Hi,
man sollte zumindest die dortigen Bestimmungen beachten.
Gruß Udo
*Angelgewässer: IJsselmeer und Markermeer*

 Das *Nachtangeln ist verboten*. Es gilt eine längere *Sperrzeit für Ködersorten vom 16. März bis einschließlich dem 30. Juni*.  Mit totem Fisch, Fischfetzen oder Kunstködern aller Art, mit Ausnahme  von Kunstfliegen, kleiner als 2,5 cm darf während dieser Zeit nicht  geangelt werden. In unmittelbarer Nähe des Ijsselmeers darf man maximal  zwei Zander und/oder zehn Barsche bei sich haben.


----------



## Barsch-Angler1998 (9. April 2011)

*AW: angeln in makkum/ijsselmeer*

Hallo, Leute ! 

Könnt ihr mir Tipps geben zum Ijsselmeer ? 

ich fahre da nächste woche hin und ich weiß nich was es da alles für FISCHE gibs, wo die besten plätze sind und was für angelmethoden die besten sind !


bitte hilft mir !

lg,

matthies


----------



## oehrchenjule (10. März 2013)

*AW: angeln in makkum/ijsselmeer*

hallo zusammen,
nun isses wieder soweit....  auf nach makkum... diesmal sind wir schwer bewaffnet, mit boot und aussenborder  
nun erst mal ein paar fragen zur witterung... da es ja für märz ziemlich kalt ist, hab ich da diesmal ne chance auf barsch oder hecht?
da ich meinen erfahrungsschatz in den jahren, wo ich angle, nur auf karpfen erweitern konnte, aber immer noch keinen hecht oder barsch gefangen hab  hoffe ich, das mir jemand tips geben kann...
schleppen ist klar, für den barsch mit mepps spinnern, aber wie krieg ich nen hecht? und hab ich bei dem wetter überhaupt ne chance, oder kann ich mir den ganzen humbug sparen 
ich danke euch schon mal für die antworten... 
lieben gruss
jule


----------

